# Youth bow suggestion



## Aromeo (May 31, 2018)

need suggestion for now for my niece. She’s petite, right handed and 9 years old?


----------



## Captbill (Sep 25, 2017)

Do you have a budget?


----------



## Aromeo (May 31, 2018)

Lookin around $300


----------



## Captbill (Sep 25, 2017)

I think the Bowtech Diamond Edge would be a great starter bow.


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

Diamond Atomic or Hoyt Ruckus are what I would recommend.


----------



## TSW (Nov 30, 2016)

Diamond Edge or Mission Craze 2


----------



## chillidee (Mar 29, 2019)

Bear Cruzar G2


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

Diamond Atomic


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

Diamond Edge for a Teen or bigger Archer. I'd remove the Sight & teach 'em an "Apache-Grip", anchoring to the cheek & sight down the arrow shaft to the target.


----------



## Ray-Ray (Apr 17, 2011)

My 14 year old has been shooting the Hoyt Klash for three years. It's been a great bow to grow with! 

Sent from my XT1575 using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## jaydenluke (Jul 1, 2019)

Bowtech dimaond edge


----------



## Discgolferusa (Jul 8, 2019)

Diamond Edge, or you can get a Mission Riot Bow used well within that budget.


----------



## Lefthanded (Dec 19, 2017)

OP, what bow did you ultimately decide on? I am in a similar position and would welcome your thoughts.


----------



## Bocephus13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hard to beat the Diamond Edge they can grow into it all the way up to a nice hunting bow as an adult


----------



## Melgerrard (Nov 9, 2018)

We started our daughter with the Diamond Infinite Edge, it is a great beginner bow with low poundage all the way to adult.


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

Also take a look at Diamond Prism. A little lighter in weight than the Edge and comes in colors....got one recently for my g-daugther. Nice bow. Another big plus, it has half inch draw length adjustability.


----------

